# CIFS file share with LG NetCast



## diablote

I just bought an LG TV with NetCast. The TV is supposed to display network media files shared via CIFS, but I've had no luck with WinXP, Mac OS X or Linux (though they can all successfully share with each other on the same network). When I sniff the network with Wireshark, I can see the LG ARP and NetBIOS traffic, but the TV just times out. Has anyone had any success at doing this share? Any help would be most appreciated!

D


----------



## diablote

*Eureka!*

I discovered a solution :

1. Powered down everything touching the network: unplugged DSL modem/router, switch and WAP, powered off computers, and killed TV master switch.

2. Turned on DSL modem. Waited til startup/connection sequence completed.

3. Plugged in switch, then the WAP.

4. Turned on TV (all the way to the My Media menu).

5. Turned on computer. (Sharing was auto-enabled.)

6. Selected Photos from My Media on TV.​
The computer network name came right up, and I could browse the shared file structure and view photos, mp3s, movies, etc. Note that I successfully shared from Mac OS X Leopard (running Windows File Sharing) over 802.11g (i.e., wirelessly).

I hypothesize that the issue had to do with either bad ARP tables (in the modem/router, switch, and/or TV) or with bad DNS/WINS tables (in the modem/router and/or TV). Regardless of the specific root cause, the sequence above cleared the issue. The sequence can be simplified to the following:

1. Kill everything on the network as dead as it'll go (unplug if necessary).

2. Power items up one at a time from the Internet side inward (e.g., modem -> router -> switch -> WAP -> TV, computers & appliances), giving each time to come up before moving to the next item.​
Obviously, step 2 will be specific to your particular network.


----------



## benalgaze

Hi, thanks for your post. I also have a Netcast TV just purchased. All internet features work (Netflix, etc) without a hitch but it refuses to see anything on internal network. I followed instructions on CIFS and have done that, and also tried your shutdown/restart solution but it didn't work. Do you have this working consistently? I have a wired and wireless network. Router has it's address fine, like any other network device. I can't find any other posts with help, it shouldn't be that difficult as I have other devices that can see internal network just fine (WDTV, popcorn hour, etc). Thanks.


----------



## diablote

The solution I outlined above works 100% of the time on my network, but it doesn't persist (it lasts 24 hours, maybe). My problem seems to be in the router, in that restart of the router is a must (i.e., just restarting just the switch and components doesn't resolve the issue). I haven't fiddled with the router settings (e.g., DHCP lease time) to see if that makes things persist any longer.

The NetCast filesharing client implementation seems very finicky, in that it doesn't work in network scenarios where all my computers see each other and share just fine (not to mention, I don't have to restart the router to make them work!). LG hasn't made troubleshooting very easy, either...the TV doesn't respond to pings, much less show up anywhere outside the router's DHCP table. I resorted to Wireshark, which let me see ARP and NetBIOS packets from the TV...while this showed the network was configured ok, it didn't yield the solution (whereas trial-and-error did).

I guess the only other thing I can recommend at the moment is to change your router's IP to 192.168.0.1 (and then do the full network power down/power up). I don't know if this address is required, but my Wireshark capture showed the TV doing a DNS query to that address just before timeout (regardless of the TV's network settings).


----------



## rcnap

I'm having this issue as well for non-Windows XP machines. The tv will see shares on Windows XP but not on Windows 7 or Windows Home Server (Windows Server 2003).


----------



## mrpink84

ok I found a permanent solution guys! The issue with Windows 7 & Windows Vista if you have any is the LAN Manager Authentication Level.

Here's what you do:
1. Open the Run command and type "secpol.msc".
Optional: (2. Press "continue" when prompted by UAC.)
3. Click on "Local Policies" --> "Security Options"
4. Navigate to the policy "Network Security: LAN Manager authentication level" and open it. 
By default Windows Vista sets the policy to "NTVLM2 responses only". Windows 7 was undefined in my experience.
5. Change this to "LM and NTLM – use NTLMV2 session security if negotiated".
6. Click OK.
Once you’ve done this Windows Vista will be able to view network drives based on Samba servers and should fix any issues around using Samba as a Primary Domain Controller.

and NO REBOOT REQUIRED! I'm so happy to have fast streaming 1080p mkvs now. Hope somebody else will get a use out of this.

All the thanks for the help goes to this random tutorial I found online: http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746


----------

